# Badia Mojo ------ Never happened



## daveomak (Jun 14, 2011)

On another thread there was a discussion about "sauces".

I queeried about Badia Mojo and I had read "how much better it was than it's competition".

Well, Flash PM'd me, and sent me some. Thank you again Flash. 

Last night we marinated pork chops for 1 hour, (due to the acidity etc), rinsed, dried, oiled, salt and pepper, and on the gas grill they went.

When the chops first hit the grill the citrus aroma was spectacular. The citrus profile was perfect in the cooked chops. Very subtle and provided a refreshing zing to the chops. 

OK, since they weren't smoked, and I took no Q-views, it never happened but I am here to tell you, that sauce is very good.

If you need acidity to round out the flavor profile in BBQ sauces, french fries, pico de gallo etc, give this sauce a try.


----------



## flash (Jun 20, 2011)

Sorry I missed this Dave. Badia is really a great product and I hope you try it on Beef also, my personal favorite for Mojo. We did a Skirt steak the other night with Mojo, then some of Jeff's rub. OUTSTANDING.


----------



## bcfr46 (Jul 1, 2011)

smoked, or oven roasted...it is perfect on large pork loins as well. Typically leave it wet for over roasting & marinated but dry for smoking


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 1, 2011)

bcfr46 said:


> smoked, or oven roasted...it is perfect on large pork loins as well. Typically leave it wet for over roasting & marinated but dry for smoking











    Glad to have you with us!

You should go over to the roll call section & introduce yourself, so we can all give you a proper SMF welcome.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 3, 2011)

bcfr46 said:


> smoked, or oven roasted...it is perfect on large pork loins as well. Typically leave it wet for over roasting & marinated but dry for smoking


bc, Morning,

I was fascinated with the description of flavors and ingredients in this stuff. Someone put together some great flavor combinations that go very well together and yet you can taste them individually.

I interpret you writing as you have used this stuff before ??????  Would you please give a further description to recipes and/or applications that have worked well for you ????

I am "waiting with baited breath" for some great uses.........
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Now that my issues have been taken care of.......Welcome to this site......glad you stopped by.

You will be encouraged to properly introduce yourself to all the great folks here. 

This place is addicting. Enjoy the long smokey ride you have embarked on. Dave


----------



## flash (Jul 3, 2011)

Dave you can use it on about anything. Pork, chicken, fish or Beef. I like it the most on Beef, pork is second. Watch over doing it for long periods on Chicken (4 hours) and especially on fish (1 1/2 to 2 hours) as the citrus will start cooking those items. Otherwise when done marinading, you can either leave some of the mojo on, as I do with some beef ribs or you can wash it off and apply a rub of your choice. Ideas are endless.


----------

